# Best long distance transportation???



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

We will be moving from south Carolina to ohio the 1st, is there anything anybody can suggest to make this a clean, healthy, stress free (lol) for my goats?


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

We are taking them in the back of a truck w a truck cap. I have "clothing" for them incase its snowing when we get there. They have their health certificates & cd&t


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I would just pack it well with straw/hay and stop every few hours to let them get a sip of water if you can.. I shot of B-Complex and some Probios before leaving won't hurt any either  that's what I do before long rides to a new place.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

...penskee truck rental said they would sue me if I let them ride in the moving truck w me...


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Great thank you


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Can I get b complex local or order it someware?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I get it at a semi-local feed store or TSC. Some feed stores don't carry such things though.. The one closest to me doesn't.. Or you can order it through Valley Vet, Jeffers, Caprine Supply, ect.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This will sound gross but, A couple times a day stop on a hill with nose of the truck up. It will let the pee run off the truck bed and out around the tail gate.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Where in Ohio are you moving and when?


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Lol stoping truck on hill makes sense if driving up and down the mountains doesn't work:-D


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Mahoning county. Near Akron, Youngstown, canfeild. Well be in a town called poland


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

I thought moving at this time would be safe but with the big "winter scare" there calling for snow. That's my luck though


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Leaving the 30th. 9 days!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too early for snow. I have lived in Ohio all my life and never saw snow in September or October. I live in the center of Ohio now but grew up in the Cleveland area.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

I no me to but its supposed to set a record of earliest winter. Hoooopfully it changes but I'm going to be prepaired for it


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Its supposed to be a bad winter too


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Will def keep yall updated! !! Hopefully just update and not questions for problems! !!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is supposed to be in the 70's over the next 10 days. Not even predicting rain.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What Penske doesn't know wont hurt them! Just sweep it out good! :laugh:
I have a truck cap on my truck, and I have transported goats all over in it.
Just bed it well and make sure the windows are open enough for ventilation.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I once moved all my furniture and 3 horses in a Budget Truck...Wait no, I didn't. :lol:


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Cool! Might have too!


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

What kind of B complex? Fortified, plus, or high potency? ??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I get fortified.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I use the fortified too


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

thank u!!!


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

What does this thiamine B12 vet rx look like that everybody on here says good to keep on hand? I'm trying to get that while I get my b complex...?


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Can I even get it through a vet supply? Might have b 12 and b 1 confused w the thiamine thing...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, it's B1. You need a prescription to get it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will be able to find a good vet in your area. Not sure the distance but East Holmes Veterinary Clinic is a good one.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you again


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Nubiandairy said:


> Mahoning county. Near Akron, Youngstown, canfeild. Well be in a town called poland


Well, we will be county neighbors! We are located in Trumbull County which is right beside Mahoning. We actually are right on the county border... that is why we are called County Line Acres. :laugh: Last year, we had the worst winter in probably over 15 years; however, you won't be seeing snow until late November, which is good. I hope we don't get hit as hard with subzero temps. Anything will be better than last year.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

So cool I've got a goat nabor! I'm not sure about this winter I think its gunna b a bad one. We will see. I went to the thrift shop and bought our goats cloths...lol


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

When I was a child my mother and I ust to show horses out there in trumbull and there was a tornado every time!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When you get to Ohio, buy your hay and straw for the year as soon as possible. Farmers want cash in their pocket and empty barns by winter.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you! We have a horse farm with 38 head in stalls so we have hay lofts PACKED!


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

I moved to sc when I was 19...ten years ago now moving back w my mother, its to much for her by herself any more. And she has 2 nubes and a saunin buck....its ware I get it from.lol!


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Mom calls the vet for everything. ...I on the other hand have less money to do so....so I try to make it work.....if not then I'd call vet. But down here in sc for goats good luck finding one in this area....so I have learned a lot! :|


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

I kind of want to impress her too with all my self service. ...seeing I'm bringing her 5 more goats, 1 horse, 3dogs, and 3 children!!!!!


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

...and 10 chickens


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Well we made is well, fat n happy. Luckily so far


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to Ohio! I am way north of you, up in the corner, by PA. 
Your goats have plenty of time to grow good winter coats, ours are
just growing out from the summer show clippings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to Ohio!


----------

